
Data Visualisations for the Complete Game of Thrones - sideshowb
https://jeffreylancaster.github.io/game-of-thrones/
======
danso
Very nice variety of inquiries and visualizations. Have always wanted to do a
similar exploration of “The Wire” and have kept a half-ass spreadsheet
categorizing characters/groups (e.g. the homicide unit, the Barksdales, the
city politicians) and scenes as I sporadically rewatch the show (I’ve
rewatched it so often I can put it on ad background noise). One thing I’ve
noticed when tracking scene changes is how frequently they happen — there will
be one minute of chatter between detectives. And then a switch to completely
different scene and characters when there was no need or chronological logic
to cut away from the previous scene. I don’t think it was as much an artistic
choice as it was the rhythm of TV drama before TV drama became the serious art
that it is now, in no small part due to The Wire and of course, its much more
popular and impactful peer, The Sopranos.

------
sideshowb
For a show that's famous for having a lot of strong female characters, the
gender balance/screen time charts are ... interesting, to say the least.
Admittedly fewer words can sometimes be more powerful (cf. Charles Dance's
character Tywin Lanister) but the overall trend is nonetheless thought
provoking.

